# Smoking instructions for a rookie



## smoke it (May 16, 2013)

I've been using 100% royal oak lump charcoal in my previous smokes and I've been very satisfied with most of my results. I'm now interested in trying mesquite for a brisquet. If I throw some small bits of mesquite on top of the royal oak will I be in good shape?  Do I need to soak the mesquite wood chips before throwing them in?


----------



## turnandburn (May 16, 2013)

you should be fine. and there should be no reason to soak the wood. id use mesquite chunks.


----------



## kathrynn (May 16, 2013)

That wood can be a bit harsh if you are not used to it...try a little and then use more on another smoke.  Doesn't hurt to experiment!

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (May 16, 2013)

yeh i shoulda said that before, but kat gotcha...i like to use mesquite but i cut it with a fruit wood or something. i was raised on mesquite everything but my family tends to think it can be a bit overpowering.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2013)

Smoke it, Maybe you will find the following helpful.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management-updated-5-18-13

Tom


----------



## smoke it (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I smoked my brisket for 7 hours with Royal Oak and threw on some hickory chunks for the remaining 4 hours. It was delicious!!! THe hickory flavor was perfect and is a new favorite going forward.













Brisket.jpg



__ smoke it
__ May 19, 2013


----------

